# Round 2 - Hermaphrodite?



## JohnnyBlaze (Sep 25, 2005)

***


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 26, 2005)

Now that you know what pollen sacs look like, you should be able to tell if there are any on the plants far better than any of us from looking at a few pics.

As for the strain it's impossible to tell.  From the width of the leaf blades I opine that it is a sativa-dominant.

It looks like it will take another 3--5 weeks to finish.


----------



## notthecops (Sep 30, 2005)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Now that you know what pollen sacs look like, you should be able to tell if there are any on the plants far better than any of us from looking at a few pics.
> 
> As for the strain it's impossible to tell. From the width of the leaf blades I opine that it is a sativa-dominant.
> 
> It looks like it will take another 3--5 weeks to finish.


Dido!
You need to look IN the bud itsself for pollen sacs.  It's too hard for us to tell.  But it looks to me like it might be a nute problem, judging by the yellowish tint of some of tose leaves.


----------

